# Horus Heresy question. (SPOILERS!)



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey, I was just curious if the character Graviel Loken, the Captain of the 10th company of Luna Wolves and member of the Mournoval actually dies for good, or if he comes back later on? 

This is very important! He cannot be dead! He was a huge character!

I did notice that many of the main CHARACHTERS end up dying, but I was really hoping this one lives!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

look at it like GoT, most everyone you like, Dies. or gets seriously injured. thats what I experienced anyhow.

last I heard after Lokens death, he makes an appearance in Garro: Legion of one.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Garviel_Loken
look for the Recovery sub header.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I think that predates the Heresy though...

Oh well. 

Who was your favorite character that either gets killed or seriously injured?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Captain_Loken said:


> I think that predates the Heresy though...
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Who was your favorite character that either gets killed or seriously injured?


Legion of One doesn't predate the Heresy. It takes place after Isstvan 3. I won't spoil the audiobook for you if you should wish to listen to it, but know that Loken is found alive.

So that answers your question. He is very much alive. However, he isn't well psychologically given what happened.

This was one thing which most of the members here were actually pissed off about because Lokens death symbolized the end of the Great Crusade and the ideals behind it, which I agree with though I wasn't really mad about him being brought back.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

DeathJester921 said:


> Legion of One doesn't predate the Heresy. It takes place after Isstvan 3. I won't spoil the audiobook for you if you should wish to listen to it, but know that Loken is found alive.
> 
> So that answers your question. He is very much alive. However, he isn't well psychologically given what happened.
> 
> This was one thing which most of the members here were actually pissed off about because Lokens death symbolized the end of the Great Crusade and the ideals behind it, which I agree with though I wasn't really mad about him being brought back.


So, does he appear in any other book other than the one mentioned above, that you know of?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

after his recovery he is also featured in the audio book Grey Angel, the short story, Luna mendax and after that in a propper novel again called Vengefull spirit.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Haskanael said:


> after his recovery he is also featured in the audio book Grey Angel, the short story, Luna mendax and after that in a propper novel again called Vengefull spirit.


 
Excellent, thank you for this. 

I am familiar with Vengeful Spirit.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> but I was really hoping this one lives!


You don't say....


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> You don't say....


 
Aye, that I do. Hah. For of the loyalists, he is the best. The traitors are beguildered by his power and magnificence. Graviel Loken, unlike many others, cannot be swayed. And as much of myself as I have given to the Lords of the Warp, he is the one that keeps my sanity in place.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, but Loken would be a pile of virus bombed goo if it weren't for the best loyalist (and the only one without an awkward contrived survival story, yet), Saul Tarvitz


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Yeah, but Loken would be a pile of virus bombed goo if it weren't for the best loyalist (and the only one without an awkward contrived survival story, yet), Saul Tarvitz


Who would also be space debris if it wasn't for my main man Garro.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

You both have your points. However I think Tarvitz had a bigger role. Garo, like his crew, did help.

Good points guys. 

Tarvitz lead the spear tip though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, the best thing that could have happened Loken was him staying dead.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I guess that's a matter of opinion, if I'm understanding you correctly. Hah, which does seem to be a bit tough. Haha


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, the best thing that could have happened Loken was him staying dead.


Ignore this traitor. He will burn like the rest of his kiln!


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe fire is what we all need. To cleanse us of the thought of the False Emperor!


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't like comic book deaths, which is what pretty much happened with him. That being said I think the best fate for him in the Heresy should be clear.

He makes it to Terra to help fight the siege. He goes up with the Emperor when they teleport to the Vengeful Spirit, and he is the one that Horus destroys which shows the Emperor there is nothing of his son left.

That is the way it should go. But from what I understand Abnett's brain fart about perpetuals is going to have something to do with it.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Zooey72 said:


> I don't like comic book deaths, which is what pretty much happened with him. That being said I think the best fate for him in the Heresy should be clear.
> 
> He makes it to Terra to help fight the siege. He goes up with the Emperor when they teleport to the Vengeful Spirit, and he is the one that Horus destroys which shows the Emperor there is nothing of his son left.
> 
> That is the way it should go. But from what I understand Abnett's brain fart about perpetuals is going to have something to do with it.


I agree. That would have been more heroic. However, I would have Loken Liken more had he turned with Horus and left Torggaddon to himself.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Isn't Loken's survival old news?

Did he have yet another near-death encounter?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

When you see how shit the storyline is that brings him back, you'll wish too that he stayed dead.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Isn't Loken's survival old news?
> 
> Did he have yet another near-death encounter?


It is, but OP seems to be just getting into the series


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

DeathJester921 said:


> It is, but OP seems to be just getting into the series




Quite, sorry.

I was quite intrigued by his character, and was saddened by his "death", which I learns is not a true death as he does appear later on.

I kinda gave up on most of the series and will probably jump to the Terran invasion.

Currently working on the Talon of Horus book. Which is quite good!


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Another HH question.

What is the name of the HH book that explains the battle at Terra between the Emperor and Horus? Or at least the final battle at Terra?

I keep reading about it in Talons of Horus, and I really want to read more about it!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As far as the heresy series goes, they haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Damn.

They have 31 books and like 6 more planned, and they haven't got that far???? 

Honestly, I think they could have cut 1/3 of the books out and finished the series by now.... how many years has it been now??? There really needs to be an end! It's really starting to get redundant.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

6 planned? Around book......28 I think? They said something along the lines of being halfway through. So we're in for a long wait. That and GW have turned the Heresy series in both novels and Forge World into a massive cash cow and have gotten more than a little greedy. So the prices are likely to keep on increasing, more limited editions will come out and they will probably extend the series for an even longer period before finally getting there.

NOT THAT I'M PESSIMISTIC OR ANYTHING!


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I guess you can't expect anything less from GW. They like to do anything and everything for money.

Well, I have many other books to read to keep me busy while I wait.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

This should keep you up to date'ish:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Horus_Heresy_Series


----------

